# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  We are taking our 15 year old, PADI certified, daughter to Barbados to go scuba diving in mid-March.  Any general Barbados advice from a group I know has reliable and honest opinions?  Rental car agen

## beargirl

We are taking our 15 year old, PADI certified, daughter to Barbados to go scuba diving in mid-March.  Any general Barbados advice from a group I know has reliable and honest opinions?  Rental car agencies? Restaurants? Sights/beaches not to be missed?

Yes, we should be going to St. Barts, but the husband and I save that for ourselves!

Thanks for your help!

----------


## tom1

> We are taking our 15 year old, PADI certified, daughter to Barbados to go scuba diving in mid-March.  Any general Barbados advice from a group I know has reliable and honest opinions?  Rental car agencies? Restaurants? Sights/beaches not to be missed?
> 
> Yes, we should be going to St. Barts, but the husband and I save that for ourselves!
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Really depends where you are staying.. Barbados is a big place... generally the West Coast is the best., in particular St. James where you find the best Hotels and best Restaurants....avoid the south/west coast : lots of budget riff/raff...
recommended restaurants in St James: LoneStar, The Cliff ( very pricey !!), Daphny ( Italian), the Mews ( has a great cocktails/ barscene on weekends)
not sure about scuba... but any good hotel has a boat that takes you out to good places.. there is an old shipwreck just north of the Sandy Lane Hotel where apparently there are great fish to be seen...and a place a bit further up north where you can dive and see lots of sea turtles..
a day trip to Basheeba ( east coast) is a must....no diving there but great surf and beautiful scenery..
Enjoy!!

----------


## beargirl

Thanks so much for your help.  We are staying in a villa at Fitts Village, right on the beach.  Is that far enough up the west coast to be ok?  We are in the process of reserving the villa, so I may be able to change to another property.

I appreciate your restaurant tips.  I have heard of many of them and am glad to hear they are in fact good.

We have heard about an Italian restaurant, Il Tempio, which is in Fitts Village, right on the water.  Do you know if it is worth a try?

Also we heard the Restaurant at Southsea is supposed to be good.

The Cliff - is it overly full of attitude?  It is near our villa and I would love to go there, but we don't put up with attitude.  Pricey doesn't bother us - but for pricey we want nice, not pretentious.

Also have heard mixed reviews about The Fish Pot.  My husband likes local cooking - is this a good place for that?

Did you use a rental car company you liked?  We are considering Stoutes or Bajan Car Rentals.

Thanks for the info about the trip to the east coast.  We love to do things like that, so I am glad to hear it is worth the time.

Thanks for your help and time!

----------


## tom1

> Thanks so much for your help.  We are staying in a villa at Fitts Village, right on the beach.  Is that far enough up the west coast to be ok? *yes , the area is fine.. its not the most exclusive area of the W/C, but not bad*   We are in the process of reserving the villa, so I may be able to change to another property.
> 
> I appreciate your restaurant tips.  I have heard of many of them and am glad to hear they are in fact good.
> 
> We have heard about an Italian restaurant, Il Tempio, which is in Fitts Village, right on the water.  Do you know if it is worth a try?  *I did not find that one to be very good at all (* 
> Also we heard the Restaurant at Southsea is supposed to be good. *Dont know this one* 
> The Cliff - is it overly full of attitude?  It is near our villa and I would love to go there, but we don't put up with attitude.  Pricey doesn't bother us - but for pricey we want nice, not pretentious. *I have found them to have some attitude in the top season, when reservations are tight...usually they are quite nice, but i really question if you get value for the price...very nice setting though!* 
> 
> Also have heard mixed reviews about The Fish Pot.  My husband likes local cooking - is this a good place for that? *never been there, but ther is good local cooking at Olives in Holetown... ask to seated outside in the courtyard!* 
> ...

----------


## beargirl

Thanks so much for saving us from a bad Italian meal!!!  Once again, I really appreciate your time.  BG

----------

